# Summit Raceway-- Fort Wayne, IN-- April 1 trophy race



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

Summit Raceway will be holding a trophy race on the carpet road course on Sunday, April 1. Classes will include 1/12 stock, 1/12 13.5 brushless, 1/10 touring stock foam tire, and 1/10 Speed GT (touring car with 2 door body, cs27tires, 4300 brushless or 19t motor). 

Doors open at 9:00 am. Racing will start at noon.

Cost is $20 for first class and only $5 for each additional class.

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Im there.


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in 1/12 Stock and 1/12 13.5 Brushless


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Check out the flyer... available on www.summitrcraceway.com and here...
http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/AprilFools2007.pdf


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

We even have guys on our offroad thread saying that they are coming to the April 1st onroad race. We hope to have a great turnout.


----------



## AChupp2 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a few questions about the race. I haven't been to Summit Raceway so I was wondering if someone could suggest what tire compunds to use for 12th scale. I have a Gen X so I would prefer using CRC Pro Cuts but I am open to whatever works.

Next, any idea of an estimated ending time?

Does the hobby shop stock Gen X and CRC parts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I use White rear and magenta front, others use White rear and purple front. Either will work great. The hobby shope has very few Gen-X parts.

We are usually done by 5:30 or 6:00...

Steve


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I have some parts and others at the track have parts. If you find me I'm sure if you break something we can get you taken care of......

Steve


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

13.5 allowed in stock touring since the 1/12ths are seperated


----------



## AChupp2 (Mar 20, 2007)

What seems to be the difference in handling between the magenta and purple front tires? And I assume you are talking about the CRC Pro Cuts.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

AChupp2 said:


> What seems to be the difference in handling between the magenta and purple front tires? And I assume you are talking about the CRC Pro Cuts.


Magenta has more bite!! Yes, we are talking pro cut high rollers. 

Speaking of bite, sounds like Brad will bite anything!!


----------



## B-rad (Dec 23, 2006)

I plan on running 1/12 stock.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

sounds like i should be there as well. should be a fun time as summit puts on one helluva show and a great time. im in for stk 12. 

-Zac


----------



## AChupp2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Should I bring my own table or is there enough pit space already?


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

chupp there should be enough room, but i would get there early and maybe bring your own chair just in case.

-Zac


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

The Richards are in for some 1/12


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Do they race on sat.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Dustin Losi frk said:


> The Richards are in for some 1/12


 Stock? or Columbus stock? LOL! Look forward to seeing you guys again...


airconde said:


> Do they race on sat.


April Fool's Day is a Sunday this year, but the track normally runs oval on Saturdays... 


I'm in for 12 stock and hopefully TC stock as well...

-Sean


----------



## Froah (Mar 24, 2007)

Is a personal transponder required or do you guys have rentals.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

not required


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

John (jak43) you've got pm.

Ron


----------



## oppie33 (Feb 23, 2005)

do you need to bring a table or chair? thanks


----------



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Stock? or Columbus stock? LOL! Look forward to seeing you guys again...
> 
> -Sean


Columbus stock, The kind of stock where I build an insane 27 turn, 24 degree, fixed timing, laydown brushed motor. 

See you guys this weekend.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you.
I guess that means more time for Showgirls :thumbsup: :tongue: :hat:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

will there be a 19t foam class as well????


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

convikt said:


> will there be a 19t foam class as well????


Garth, I think we're going to be running stock only on foams, and I think this is the best idea for all of us. John or Dale? Does 3 make a class at this race or are we staying with the format you already presented...



oppie33 said:


> do you need to bring a table or chair? thanks


 There is usually plenty of pit space, but a chair might be handy...



Dustin (used to be a) Losi frk said:


> Columbus stock, The kind of stock where I build an insane 27 turn, 24 degree, fixed timing, laydown brushed motor.


 Out of what, MacGyver?  j/k... 



airconde said:


> I guess that means more time for Showgirls


 That can't be a bad thing...

-Sean


----------



## jak43 (Sep 4, 2005)

We would really like to stick with the classes that are listed on the flyer. Those are the only classes that will have trophies. We have not had anyone run 19t foam touring car on Sundays, so that is why we did not list it as a class. 

Hope to see you all out on Sunday. The track is really fast and there should be some good racing.

John


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

only reason I ask, is on Jan 1st race there was a decent class of 19t's. I know of several people that will come, they just prefer 19t. See you all on Sunday


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Ron,

I have your watch ! ! ! !


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> Ron,
> 
> I have your watch ! ! ! !


You can leave it down there. I'll get it next time. Are you ready for Sunday?


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

So are you guys racin OVAL on Sat.


----------



## wallyworld (Oct 10, 2002)

airconde said:


> So are you guys racin OVAL on Sat.


Oval racing starts at 5pm saturday. We've been getting over 40 entries lately. Classes have been brushless 13.5, 4300 and stock pan cars, stock and brushless 4300 rubber tire Touring Car, Winged unlimted sprintcars and Legends. Usually we're done around 10pm. Let me know if your racing sunday and I'll give you a $5 discount saturday. Thanks for asking.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

COOL 
I'll probally run touring car oval


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Fergie,
I am getting ready for Sunday. Last night David Lee qual. 1st and I was 2nd. I was 3sec. behind him. In the main i drove like SH#@!. need to concentrate more. I have the car completely apart and checking everything. This will be my last time at ft. Wayne for this season. I need to get ready for 1/8.
See you sunday morning.....

Steve


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

SteveDunn1 said:


> Fergie,
> I am getting ready for Sunday. Last night David Lee qual. 1st and I was 2nd. I was 3sec. behind him. In the main i drove like SH#@!. need to concentrate more. I have the car completely apart and checking everything. This will be my last time at ft. Wayne for this season. I need to get ready for 1/8.
> See you sunday morning.....
> 
> Steve


Are we going to have a David Lee sighting for the April Fool's race?

-Sean


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Hustler said:


> Are we going to have a David Lee sighting for the April Fool's race?
> 
> -Sean


He is suppose to be coming but with David you never know. If Indy runs out of popcorn he may come up for sure just to shop Fort Wayne!!


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

convikt said:


> only reason I ask, is on Jan 1st race there was a decent class of 19t's. I know of several people that will come, they just prefer 19t. See you all on Sunday


Just run stock & I'll build your motor


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Kropy Joe, does this mean your coming Sunday?? If you are it will be good to see you!! :wave:


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

fergie said:


> Kropy Joe, does this mean your coming Sunday?? If you are it will be good to see you!! :wave:


Yes, Heck I'll even build a motor for you, That way the kid won't beat ya' :devil:


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

nice some one tell dunn that he is done!!!!!


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Just wanted to say thanks. The group from MRCR had a good time, Couple of us (of course not me..) got to take home some hardware.

Everybody have a good summer!
Aaron
Max
Mike
Dustin
Scott
Andrew


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Glad you guys came down. Cavalcade Race was fun also. Cory and I are definately planning to make that an annual trip and hope to bring others.

Thanks, Ron Ferguson


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

rumor has it...bigger track next year.  Were working on the details already. and one of these days.. I will get better "out of town" HA!.

Seeya in the fall.
Aaron


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

acyrier said:


> Just wanted to say thanks. The group from MRCR had a good time...


Thanks for coming down and racing with us Aaron & crew. And thank you Aaron for your spare CRC arms, I really needed them. And sorry for accidentally shutting your power down after trying to kill you guys with the flying dremel debris. Pitting near me is either hazardous or entertaining, usually both. 

Glad you guys had fun and I think we (the Fort Wayne group) will be enjoying the regional racing action more next year. The Cavalcade Race is definitely on my calendar...

-Sean


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Sean
Thanx again for the foams. I wasn't planning on being 2nd qualifier with the Type R. I was just entering for the fun of it...a change of pace from rubber tire. LOL
Was a good experiance. 12th scale was tough. Looking forward to this again next year.
David


----------

